# What is this?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=spid...31j0i67.oWoGmRnFmdo&ei=8qNrXu3PEIuC-gSz5bK4CQ


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Neal, do you think so?... not a perfect image match and it made zero effort to jump out of the glass.
I've never come across this before. Typically I see silver fish, spiders, and centipedes. I allow centipedes to inhabit my house but all others are flushed.

Edit: Yep, maybe you're right; I can't find anything else that comes close.
I've ruled out roach which was my biggest concern. You never know what rides in from the boxes from wholesale food stores.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Clutchcargo said:


> Thanks Neal, do you think so?... not a perfect image match and it made zero effort to jump out of the glass.
> I've never come across this before. Typically I see silver fish, spiders, and centipedes. I allow centipedes to inhabit my house but all others are flushed.


 I wasn't sure but I was looking at the back legs and the number of feelers.
All the pictures were not all the same either.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I think I found it... Eastern Ant Cricket (Myrmecophilidae) maybe. Still searching if it's a one time fluke or a problem.
First day working at home because of COVID19 and this derails an hour and half of my day.

Edit: For anyone that searches... It doesn't appear to be a pest as it would have most likely died out on it's own or been eaten by centepedes. It lives in and requires ant nests. It must have ridden into the house on some recent packages.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Please keep it in MA, we don’t want it breeding with our NY bugs.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Corona cricket. Probably hitched a ride here from China in a packet of bat soup mix.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Davejss said:


> Corona cricket. Probably hitched a ride here from China in a packet of bat soup mix.














The crickets are coming!!!!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://sciencing.com/differences-between-crickets-cockroaches-12570862.html


----------

